# A very Strange occurance



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Yesterday she leaves the iphone on the charger right where I can look at it. There it was the mother lode of texts but she was leaving soon I had the chance to look while she was doing other things but it felt like a trap usually she is never away from it. I was tempted but didn't know how much time I had. Its like she wants to get caught now?? Maybe says we need to talk  Everyday this nightmare gets more twisted. Now the iphone is unlocked before it was always with the lock I figured there will be other opportunities that I can check it--not that I really need anymore proof but FB has dried up as a source of info.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> Yesterday she leaves the iphone on the charger right where I can look at it. There it was the mother lode of texts but she was leaving soon I had the chance to look while she was doing other things but it felt like a trap usually she is never away from it. I was tempted but didn't know how much time I had. Its like she wants to get caught now?? Maybe says we need to talk  Everyday this nightmare gets more twisted. Now the iphone is unlocked before it was always with the lock I figured there will be other opportunities that I can check it--not that I really need anymore proof but FB has dried up as a source of info.


She knows you're getting suspicious and might be on to her. If she's suddenly leaving it around where before she was guarding it, plus FB is dried up, then it most likely mean one thing: its going farther underground. This means secret cell phones, secret facebook accounts, secret emails, etc. Be on the lookout for a secret cell phone, its a common cheating tool. 

However, if you get the chance, sync it up to your computer and download the backup logs. Deleted text messages will still be there.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

lol, there would be nothing of interest for you to see in there.

the wheels are in motion.

wasn't a strange occurance at all. that's a prop for the gaslighting campaign she has premeditated. be aware, she has memorized her lines now. gather concrete evidence on your own because her performance will be oscar worthy.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have vars in place to pick up her talking on the new secret second phone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

have you downloaded that program yet, so many cheaters using iphones get busted that way


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> lol, there would be nothing of interest for you to see in there.
> 
> the wheels are in motion.
> 
> wasn't a strange occurance at all. that's a prop for the gaslighting campaign she has premeditated. be aware, she has memorized her lines now. gather concrete evidence on your own because her performance will be oscar worthy.



I know there were texts I caught a glimpse before if they are all deleted now.....then I would know it was a trap to see if I pick it up


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone know how to look at deleted items logs on a Droid?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Do you have vars in place to pick up her talking on the new secret second phone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no explain please


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

That's why I had my wife upgrade her Blackberry cheating phone to an iPhone rather than an Android OS phone. I have access to the backup logs, and she can't add any cheating apps because I control the iTunes account. There's no apps that I don't know about.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> have you downloaded that program yet, so many cheaters using iphones get busted that way


I need to too bad I can't access them with the ipod or can I?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> no explain please


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> I need to too bad I can't access them with the ipod or can I?












iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

You put a voice activated recorder under her car seat. Use velcro. 

If they have a secret cellphone, you'll know when you listen back to it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

madwoman said:


> You put a voice activated recorder under her car seat. Use velcro.
> 
> If they have a secret cellphone, you'll know when you listen back to it.


Or any place you see her slinking off to for some alone time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


>


 love it! I need to get up on the lingo


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> I need to too bad I can't access them with the ipod or can I?



nope just need to load it onto the computer that she syncs her phone with


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Saki said:


> Anyone know how to look at deleted items logs on a Droid?


Ive seen it somewhere around here, wish I could remember, you can always google it and see what you get


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac


amazing the secrets of the world are mine got the free version to test I will be registering later. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

i dont sync my ipod for this reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

There MAY be something for you to see there, if you sync it to the computer and check the backup logs. My stbxw thought she had cleared everything from her blackberry, but her friend's hubby (whom is the one who told me this) confidently told her it was still on there, she didn't believe him, took him a minute to get to the backup logs and her entire text history was there, including all her affair texts. He obviously didn't have time to take it all in but said he saw a couple bad ones on there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> amazing the secrets of the world are mine got the free version to test I will be registering later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


shamwow found his smoking gun this way (he was a computer expert and physically searched the back up logs), he read hundreds of horrible and incriminating texts


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

How Ironic the two things that allowed her to cheat iphone and fb are same ones that give me all info I need
to prove it. I went through the last texts from oct didn't find a smoking gun a few mentions of OM's bit not direct back and forth
but there is a lot more to go through. Photos and contacts with them. Again she left the iphone out she deleted some things that will be avail on the next backup
i already have enough I just want to see what's going on now.
the iphone extractor is amazing if only I had gotten this three years ago might have prevented some of this.
Going to see an attorney tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

I never figured out how to look on a droid...

anybody anybody?


----------

